# 65 Windshield Interior Trim



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

Having my windshield installed on my 65 2 door hardtop next week and I’m trying to get everything ready for that procedure. How does the plastic trim piece go on above the windshield on the inside of the car? Anyone have a picture of it installed? When I put this one on the way I think it should go on, part of it sticks out where the windshield will be sitting. Don’t believe that will work. Does part of it stick onto the windshield flange and end up under the windshield? Don’t think that would work either. Need some advice on this one.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

The upper windshield lace clips over the pinch weld left to right it covers the headliner tuck as well as makes contact with the glass for a finished look.
There are Metal end caps that cover the ends of the lace and run across only the top of A-Pilar's.


----------



## SLSTEVE (Dec 8, 2020)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> The upper windshield lace clips over the pinch weld left to right it covers the headliner tuck as well as makes contact with the glass for a finished look.
> There are Metal end caps that cover the ends of the lace and run across only the top of A-Pilar's.
> View attachment 146754
> 
> View attachment 146753


I have the end caps in place and I had the wind lace in there too. I guess I had it in there correctly then, but it seemed to be in the way of the uninstalled windshield. I guess it will butt up to the windshield after it gets installed, so I will just wait until after it’s in and try it again. Thanks for taking the time to answer the question and post pictures. I appreciate it very much.


----------

